# Perro de raza pequeña



## Chabranny

El término "perro de RAZA pequeña", ¿está bien utilizado para referirse a perros mestizos que sean de tamaño pequeño? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Lindelea

No sé, si el perro es mestizo entonces quiere decir que no es de "raza", o al menos eso es lo que se entiende en Venezuela por "perro mestizo"


----------



## jorgema

Si me hablaran de "un perro de raza pequeña" me imaginaría un perro de cualquiera de las razas que se caracteriza por ser de pequeño tamaño. Tratándose de un perro mestizo (un chusco, diríamos en mi país) ni siquiera mencionaría la palabra raza; diría sólo "un perro pequeño".


----------



## Alemanita

Chabranny said:


> El término "perro de RAZA pequeña", ¿está bien utilizado para referirse a perros mestizos que sean de tamaño pequeño?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



No, no está bien utilizado. Perros mestizos pequeños son perros pequeños. Un pug, por ejemplo, es un perro de raza, uno pequeño, un perro de una raza pequeña.


----------



## Sil1963

Chabranny said:


> El término "perro de RAZA pequeña", ¿está bien utilizado para referirse a perros mestizos que sean de tamaño pequeño?



El término de "perro de raza pequeña"  significa eso mismo que dices: perros pequeños de razas small. Caniche, maltés.
"Mestizo" es otra cosas : pueden ser de cualquier tamaño ya que significa que el perro no es puro sino mezcla de razas. 

Puedes decir : *Perro mestizo de raza pequeña*  ( se entendería perfectamente que es un perro pequeño y mezcla ) 
sino sería: *Perro de raza pequeña *


----------



## Alemanita

Pero, Sil, ¿no te parece que es una contradicción decir *perro mestizo de raza*? O es mestizo o de raza ...


----------



## Chabranny

Según la RAE, raza es:

Del it. _razza,_ y este de or. inc.; _cf._ ingl. y fr. _race._

1. f. Casta o calidad del origen o linaje.

2. f. Cada uno de los grupos en que se subdividen algunas especies biológicas y cuyos caracteres diferenciales se perpetúan por herencia.

3. f. Calidad de algunas cosas, en relación con ciertas características que las definen.


Si nos enfocamos en la segunda definición ¿Acaso un perro de tamaño pequeño no tiene una herencia de tamaño (pequeño)?, ¿eso no lo haría un perro de raza pequeña?

Otras definiciones de raza son: "Colectividad de individuos que poseen un conjunto de caracteres distintivos y transmisibles por generación" (González Pizarro, 1903).


----------



## Chabranny

Conjunto de individuos con caracteres morfológicos, fisiológicos y psicológicos propios, por los que se les distingue de otros de su misma especie y que son transmisibles por herencia dentro de un margen de fluctuación conocido (Aparicio Sánchez, 1956).


----------



## Alemanita

Chabranny said:


> Si nos enfocamos en la segunda definición ¿Acaso un perro de tamaño pequeño no tiene una herencia de tamaño (pequeño)?, ¿eso no lo haría un perro de raza pequeña?


Yo creo que no. Pero vaya uno a saber.


----------



## Sil1963

Creo que no era para tanto!  



Alemanita said:


> pero, Sil, ¿no te parece que es una contradicción decir *perro mestizo de raza*? O es mestizo o de raza ...


Alemanita tenés toda la razón!

Perro mestizo de raza , es una contradicción total  .  Tampoco existe la raza mestiza



Sil1963 said:


> *Perro mestizo de raza pequeña* ( se entendería perfectamente que es un perro pequeño y mezcla )



Debería decir *" Perro de raza pequeña*" como en mi segundo ejemplo  -


----------



## Chabranny

Sil1963 said:


> Alemanita tenés toda la razón!
> 
> Perro mestizo de raza , es una contradicción total  .  Tampoco existe la raza mestiza



¿Estás leyendo lo que significa "raza"?


----------



## Sil1963

Yo insisto en mi parte pero....será.



Chabranny said:


> ¿Estás leyendo lo que significa "raza"?



Entonces está bien dicho " 


Sil1963 said:


> *Perro mestizo de raza pequeña* ( se entendería perfectamente que es un perro pequeño y mezcla )


----------



## cacarulo

Chabranny said:


> ¿Estás leyendo lo que significa "raza"?


Sí, estamos leyendo lo que significa "raza". El que parece no entender su significado y su uso, y detenerse en interpretaciones absurdas ("herencia de tamaño pequeño) sos vos.

_Edición del moderador: borrar comentario innecesario y poco cordial. -fenixpollo_


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Sobre la cuestión, me temo que estoy de acuerdo con todos los compañeros que ya han participado; mi sugerencia para lo que pretendes decir: _perro *mezclado con* alguna raza pequeña _o _perro mezclado de razas pequeñas_.

Saludos (y bienvenido).

_Edición del moderador: borrar respuesta a comentario eliminado. -fenixpollo_


----------



## Chabranny

Bueno, da igual, aún no han dado razones para sus respuestas, solo dicen "se dice así", pero no dicen porque. Gracias por su aporte* [...]

Nota de moderación: se ha editado un comentario poco cordial. Gracias*


----------



## Calambur

cacarulo said:


> Sí, estamos leyendo lo que significa "raza". El que parece no entender su significado y su uso, y detenerse en interpretaciones absurdas ("herencia de tamaño pequeño) sos vos.
> También, lamentablemente, leemos tus respuestas soberbias.


Coincido con los dichos de *cacarulo*.

---

*[...]

Nota de moderación: se ha editado respuesta a mensaje borrado. Gracias*


----------



## oa2169

Chabranny: calma, calma y más calma. Creo que te faltan algunas clases de adiestramiento.

De otro lado, un perro mestizo, que por estos lados lo llamamos «criollo», no es de raza.


----------



## jsvillar

Chabranny said:


> Bueno, da igual, aún no han dado razones para sus respuestas, solo dicen "se dice así", pero no dicen porque. Gracias por su aporte, aunque dejó bastante que desear.


Chabranny, creo que no has entendido el propósito del foro. A veces sirve para averiguar el significado de una palabra que no viene en el diccionario, pero en la mayor parte de los casos sirve para que mucha gente dé *su opinión* sobre el uso del español. A veces estas opiniones están respaldadas por la norma, otras van en contra de ella, y muchas veces no existe norma alguna. Además hay muchísimos españoles distintos, así que la respuesta de un español puede ser distinta de la de un chileno.
La 'opinión' generalizada es que no nos gusta usar la palabra 'raza' para un perro mil-leches. No nos pidas razones blanco-negro, la definición de 'raza' que has dado, y más aplicada a perros, *en mi opinión* no es correcta. Tu propuesta "perro de RAZA pequeña" no está tremendamente mal, casi seguro que lo puedes decir refiriéndote a un perro mestizo y la gente te entendería, pero si nos preguntas, nos paramos a analizarla, y decidimos que no nos gusta.
Si quieres certeza absoluta, te recomiendo aprender fortran


----------



## Jonno

El quid de la cuestión es que las razas caninas que conocemos son un invento humano, creadas a partir de múltiples generaciones de cruces y selección de ejemplares para conseguir unas características determinadas. Estas razas tienen esas características tan marcadas que incluso están reguladas mediante clubes, asociaciones y federaciones internacionales, y cualquier ejemplar que se salga de un baremo estipulado no se considera "de raza". Además está el pedigrí, pero eso es otra historia.

Si un animal doméstico en general (actualmente la tendencia general es no hablar de razas en animales no domésticos) o un perro en particular es mestizo se puede decir cuál es la raza predominante, si es que se conoce o se tienen características propias de ella dominando sobre las demás. Pero no se habla de "raza" como una o unas pocas características aisladas, como es el tamaño, sino que es un conjunto de ellas las que definen una raza: tamaño en general; color y longitud de pelo; tamaño y forma de las orejas, el rabo o el morro; aptitudes físicas; personalidad... muchas cosas y por lo general muy bien determinadas por unos parámetros estipulados. Por tanto, un perro es de "raza pequeña" si pertenece a una raza concreta, o si es mestizo pero predominan características de una raza concreta. Pero un perro mestizo de mil razas desconocidas no se dice que es "de raza pequeña" sino que es simplemente... un perro pequeño.


----------



## jsvillar

Totalmente de acuerdo con Jonno.


Chabranny said:


> ¿Estás leyendo lo que significa "raza"?


Por cierto, las definiciones de 'raza' citadas arriba hablan de 'grupo', 'colectividad' y 'conjunto', luego está claro que por mucho que la genética de un perro mestizo se transmita igual que la de uno de raza, esas definiciones no aplican.
Y dejo el tema, que el tono de la conversación es bastante desagradable.


----------



## jilar

Chabranny said:


> El término "perro de RAZA pequeña"


El adjetivo pequeña modifica a raza ahí, y nunca al perro nombrado.
Yo, ante eso, lo que entiendo es que estamos ante un perro, el tamaño se desconoce, pero ese perro está dentro de lo que podríamos llamar "razas pequeñas", en el sentido de que son razas cuyos individuos tienen poco tamaño, comparado a otros perros de otras razas, que serían de mayor tamaño.

Por ejemplo, una raza pequeña podrían ser los chihuahuas. Pues cualquier chihuahua es un *perro de raza pequeña*.
Pero, ojo, hay chihuahuas de diferentes tamaños, es obvio. El tamaño del individuo no solo depende de la raza.

Igualmente, un pequinés creo que se podría englobar dentro de perros de raza pequeña.
Pero, desde luego, un pequinés, en general es más grande que cualquier chihuahua.

Un dogo, o un mastín, sí que ya no podríamos decir que son de raza pequeña, o si no, tenemos un problema visual.

Si dices en cambio, "perro de raza pequeño", lo que se entiende es que estamos ante un perro pequeño (el adjetivo aquí modifica a perro y no a raza), pero no es un perro cualquiera, sino que tiene pedigrí, o sea, pertenece a una raza, una de cierta relevancia o bien reconocida. Por ejemplo, los cazadores suelen usar "perros de raza": setters, pointers, ...
y no cualquier perro como sería cualquier perro mestizo (mezcla de razas, por ejemplo un cruce entre un setter y un pointer, aunque el padre y la madre son de raza, lo que sale de ahí no tiene nada de raza)

Todo esto sin entrar en jerga demasiado técnica como sería entrar en terminología biológica y tal. Incluso hay varias definiciones de especie, repito, en jerga científica, así que para raza tiene que haber muchas más.


----------



## RIU

Si en los humanos, decimos que no hay diferentes razas ya que las diferencias genéticas son irrisorias, ¿hasta qué punto podemos hablar de razas de perros? Es quizá más un tema para el café, pero en fin, Pilarín...


----------



## Señor K

Yo creo que -en el caso de los humanos- se ha satanizado el término "raza", al punto de no querer reconocer su existencia. Según mi punto de vista, sí existen razas en los humanos (basándome el punto 2: "Cada uno de los grupos en que se subdividen algunas especies biológicas y cuyos caracteres diferenciales se perpetúan por herencia"), ya que existen claras diferencias entre un ser humano con rasgos asiáticos, africanos o escandinavos. El error es pensar que eso trae aparejada la noción de que una raza es mejor que otra. Ahí sí que estamos mal. Pero -como dice RIU- quizás el tema da para el café y no aquí. En fin.

Yendo al tema que originó la consulta... Chabranny, prácticamente todos los compañeros anteriormente te han señalado que -en sus usos regionales- es incompatible el término "mestizo" con "raza" en los perros. De hecho, me extraña que lo critiques tanto, si hasta en Chile se entiende (y usa) la diferencia. Si un perro es "de raza", significa que cabe dentro de clasificaciones como dóberman, pastor alemán, pug, chow chow, poodle y un largo etcétera. Si es mestizo, puede tener rasgos de alguno de los anteriores, pero NO ES DE RAZA. Las opciones dadas por ellos me parecen sumamente acertadas: o "perro de raza pequeña" o "perro mestizo pequeño".

Y sí, tranquilice la vena, compadre. Hay varias cosas en las que no compartí la opinión de mis contertulios cuando la solicité, pero hay que respetarla y, ¡hey!, en una de ésas aprendes algo nuevo de lo que no tenías idea.

¡Haya paz!


----------



## Jonno

En la cuestión del uso de la palabra "raza" opino como Señor K: se ha convertido un una palabra tabú pero en realidad, en términos generales, está bien definida. Además, si no se puede hablar de razas de perros... ¿en qué se puede usar?


----------



## Calambur

Jonno said:


> En la cuestión del uso de la palabra "raza" opino como Señor K: se ha convertido un una palabra tabú [...]


Coincido con vos y con *Señor K*. 




Jonno said:


> Además, si no se puede hablar de razas de perros... ¿en qué se puede usar?


Bueno, también existen las razas de gatos. 

Saludos._


----------



## Ciprianus

Perro mestizo de raza*s* pequeña*s.*


----------



## Orbayu

Lo que sí se puede encontrar es que se designe a un perro como "mestizo de raza XXX" cuando, morfologicamente, sea como los perros de esa raza pero biologicamente tenga alguna mezcla. Por ejemplo, mi perro es un cocker mestizo, tiene toda la apariencia de un cocker pero alguno de sus antepasados pertenecía a otra raza. 

Pero, respecto a la expresión del titulo, estoy de acuerdo con los compañeros. "Pequeño" adjetiva a "perro" y no a "raza". Así, seria un "perro mestizo de cocker pequeño" o "perra mestiza de cocker pequeña", para indicar el tamaño del animal en cuestión. O bien, la opción de Ciprianus, perro mestizo de razas pequeñas, como podría serlo un mestizo de chihuahua y yorkshire.


----------



## Jonno

Calambur said:


> Bueno, también existen las razas de gatos.


Y de ovejas, y de caballos... pero hablábamos de perros, ¿no?


----------



## jilar

Hablando de perros es normal que la gente use la palabra raza, sin ningún reparo, vamos.
Ejemplo de situación:
Estás paseando por el parque y ves un perro, el cual desconoces la raza. Ves a su dueño, te acercas y le dices;
_-Hola, ¿de qué raza es tu perro? Nunca he visto uno igual y tengo curiosidad_.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

jilar said:


> Estás paseando por el parque y ves un perro, el cual desconoces la raza. Ves a su dueño, te acercas y le dices;
> _-Hola, ¿de qué raza es tu perro? Nunca he visto uno igual y tengo curiosidad_.


Hola.

Exacto, y si es mestizo, es decir, no es de una raza pura, te lo dirán de inmediato: _No, no es "de raza", es mezcla de xxxx e yyyyy.
_
Saludos


----------



## spanish72

Yo usaría "perro mestizo de talla pequeña"


----------



## MizMelita

También se podría decir quiero adoptar un perro callejerito de talla pequeña


----------



## Mister Draken

Mestizo se dice de muchas maneras: sato (Cuba, Puerto Rico), milpichas (España), cusco (Argentina), choco (NO y O Argentina), quiltro y quilterrier (Chile).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Mister Draken said:


> Mestizo se dice de muchas maneras: sato (Cuba, Puerto Rico),* milpichas (España)*, cusco (Argentina), choco (NO y O Argentina), quiltro y quilterrier (Chile).


Se dirá así en España pero yo no lo he oído en mi vida.

PD: Por cierto, te sienta muy bien el rojo


----------



## Servando

Mi comentario solo es una aclaración del nombre de una raza de perro que se ha mencionado varias veces en este hilo.

La raza Chihuahua no existe, aunque en todo el mundo se ha generalizado (también en México) y hay una película que se llama "Una chihuahua de Beverly Hills". 
Lo  explicaré con una historia ficticia: Yo tuve un perro "Pastor Alemania" y mi hermano tenía un "Antiguo pastor Inglaterra", pero siempre me quedé con la ganas de tener un perro "Pastor Bélgica malinois". Mi hermana siempre le pidió a mi padre que le regalara un "Bulldog Inglaterra" y ahora que ya se casó, lo que tiene es un "Bulldog Francia"
Creo que con ese ejemplo queda claro lo que pretendo decir. El nombre de la raza es "*Chihuahueño*" que es el gentilicio de "Chihuahua".


----------



## Graciela J

Servando said:


> El nombre de la raza es "*Chihuahueño*" que es el gentilicio de "Chihuahua".



Pues tendrías que decírselo a los de la RAE.   

*chihuahua*
De _Chihuahua,_ Estado de México.
1. m. y f. perro chihuahua.

*perro, rra** chihuahua*
1. m. y f. perro de tamaño pequeño y sin pelo.

*chihuahueño, ña*
1. adj. chihuahuense. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.

*chihuahuense*
1. adj. Natural de Chihuahua, estado de México, o de su capital. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a Chihuahua o a los chihuahuenses.


----------



## lagartija68

jorgema said:


> Si me hablaran de "un perro de raza pequeña" me imaginaría un perro de cualquiera de las razas que se caracteriza por ser de pequeño tamaño. Tratándose de un perro mestizo (un chusco, diríamos en mi país) ni siquiera mencionaría la palabra raza; diría sólo "un perro pequeño".


Eso sería un perro de raza pequeñO.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Perro de raza pequeña  (que puede ser adulto y haber alcanzado su máximo tamaño)
Perro de raza pequeño  (un Gran Danés recién nacido) 
Perro mestizo de raz*as* pequeñ*as  *(para los que rehúyen la proximidad de las palabras raza y mestizo)


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Se pueden encontrar cientos de listas con las categorías de razas "pequeñas". "medianas", "grandes", "gigantes" que, en realidad, no sirven para gran cosa y pueden llevar a confusión sobre todo porque no se suele saber que el tamaño de las razas caninas se establece siempre con  la altura a la cruz. 

El mejor ejemplo es el caniche. Hay cuatro variedades: grande - mediano - enano - toy, por lo que es imposible hablar de "perro de raza pequeña"en su caso.

Ya se ha dicho antes, pero lo correcto es hablar siempre de tamaño (pequeño, grande, etc.) se trate de un perro de raza (con reconocimiento oficial o provisional por parte de la FCI) de un cruce, de un perro de diseño o de un mil leches.

Luego, queda la apreciación personal y subjetiva de cada uno. A mí,  que tengo perros pertenecientes a la categoría de "gigantes", exceptuando unas poquísimas razas caninas, todos los demás perros me parecen pequeños.


----------



## Calambur

Athos de Tracia said:


> Luego, queda la apreciación personal y subjetiva de cada uno. A mí, que tengo perros pertenecientes a la categoría de "gigantes", exceptuando unas poquísimas razas caninas, todos los demás perros me parecen pequeños.


 Eso es muy cierto.
Yo tengo perras mestizas y cuando quiero definir de qué tamaño son...: mediana tirando a chica, mediana mediana, mediana tirando a grande...

Pobrecitas, eran de la calle y son todas mestizas, así que para elevarles un poco la moral les asigné nombre de raza: *puroperro*.

El escritor Fernando Vallejo, amante de los perros, cuenta por ahí que tuvo una perra de raza Gran Danés, y que en las plazas de Ciudad de México los chicos, asombrados por el tamaño de "Bruja", en lugar de preguntarle de qué raza era le preguntaban "¿De qué *marca *es?"

Saludos._


----------



## Rocko!

Adicionalmente, cuando la expresión "Razas pequeñas" aparece escrita en empaques de comida para perros, haría referencia al tamaño que tienen los perros adultos, más que nada.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Rocko! said:


> Adicionalmente, cuando la expresión "Razas pequeñas" aparece escrita en empaques de comida para perros, haría referencia al tamaño que tienen los perros adultos, más que nada.



Volvemos un poco a lo que indicaba antes en cuanto a confusión.  Al menos en España, las indicaciones  en los envases de alimento para perros (e incluso su descripción comercial)  nunca se refieren  al tamaño propiamente dicho  sino al peso (en el mejor de los casos) lo que, en mi opinión, no ayuda a entender el concepto.

La pregunta inicial me parece muy interesante en este sentido y totalmente comprensible y así lo demuestra el debate que se abrió en su día sobre dos conceptos: "perro de raza"  y "perro mestizo". No quiero resultar ni demasiado técnica ni aburrida así que lo resumiré:  no conozco ninguna raza canina  reconocida como  "pura" que no haya pasado  por una cuidadosa selección de muchos años y con cruces entre razas como punto de partida.  En algunas razas, cualquiera puede comprobar a simple vista vestigios de esos lejanos cruces. Y, por otro lado,  hoy en día, existe la posibilidad de conocer los orígenes genéticos del más humilde chucho, de todos los *puroperros*, como los llama Calambur.


----------



## Rocko!

Athos de Tracia said:


> Volvemos un poco a lo que indicaba antes en cuanto a confusión.  Al menos en España, las indicaciones  en los envases de alimento para perros (e incluso su descripción comercial)  nunca se refieren  al tamaño propiamente dicho  sino al peso (en el mejor de los casos) lo que, en mi opinión, no ayuda a entender el concepto.


Sí, bueno, tal vez es así con otras personas, pero te confieso que yo solo me fijo en que sea la marca de toda la vida y que en el paquete aparezca la imagen de un perro adulto, ya que hay paquetes para cachorros (beibis) y para perros gigantes (caballosos), y esos no los compro. Yo compro el que tiene una foto de un perro mediano (siempre es la misma foto de un ¿labrador rojizo?-creo-) y, cuando no hay en existencia, compro el que dice "razas pequeñas", porque lo que tengo es una french (mediana) y dos chihuahueñas (las chihuahueñas llegaron cuando ya estaba yo acostumbrado a comprar el paquete del perro labrador para la french).


----------

